# Biospira



## figgy (Mar 7, 2005)

Setting up my 46gal bowfront today. How soon after adding Biospira do you add the fish? I want to put in a school of 25 or so rasboras, 2 adolfi corys, and 2-4 angelfish. Who do I put in first? How soon to add the others?

Thanks! Figgy


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey, you got your hands on some Bio-spira?  

I've never tried it, but it should be the same as adding established material from another tank. 
So, if I'm assuming correctly, you should add both the Bio-spira and fish together to keep the bacteria building as the fish produce more waste for the Bio to do it's thing.
If you add any kind of bacteria alone, it will die off soon with nothing to feed it and keep it going.

Good luck with your new tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can start adding fish 24 hours after adding Bio-spira.

I would still add the fish slowly. I suggest adding 12 rasboras & 2 Cory's first, then 12 more rasboras 3-4 days later. Then the 2 angels a week later.


----------



## figgy (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you! There seems to be a range of opinions on this, but I'll add some fish in the morning tomorrow. Decided to use some "extra" fish for the first tough week and not go with the rasboras or the corys. The lfs has told me these adolfi corys are actually dainty for a cory and should'nt be treated as tough guys.

Got the freshwater biospira from an internet source called thefishstore.com--no problem getting it.

Figgy


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Make sure that the Bio-spira is keep cold during shipping, if the product gets warm the beneficial bacteria will die, causing the product to be of no use.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

you don't want to wait to add fish when using bio-spira. Otherwise, the bacteria will start to die off. Follow the directions on Marineland's site. 

I found it didn't work all that well for me. If you have a planted tank, bio-spira should be unncessary.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

In any event, please post a review of it in the Review section. This will help others who may be considering using it in the future.

No matter what you are using, I would add fish slowly. This will give your aquarium the best chances of adapting well to the new fish.


----------



## figgy (Mar 7, 2005)

There are 5 spotted corys in the tank today, the plants are floating randomly since they came right when I had to go to work(!). I'll do some chems tonight or tomorrow.

Pretty sure it was cold during shipping--I got overnight shipping and the cold pack was still slushy when I got it...

Figs


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'll be using Bio-Spira, provided I can find it without ordering off the Internet, on my new hexagon tank. Will probably be adding 6-8 Cardinal Tetras and Anacharis to the tank. The tank needs to be cycled quickly, yet safely. After adding the fish and Bio-Spira, the tests come back normal, can I do normal water changes like I do with my established tank? Or should I do the daily or every other day changes like a normal cycle?

Will do a review to see how it goes. Heard nothing but good things about Bio-Spira and at ~$10, it beats a 2-4 week cycle with all those water changes, testing, and boring empty tank.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Wow. Went to Aquarium Adventure today and they wanted $22 for Bio-Spira. Everything in that store was overpriced. $10 fish I could go to Petco and get for $4-$5.

Will be a while longer.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Burks said:


> Everything in that store was overpriced. $10 fish I could go to Petco and get for $4-$5.


Hi Burks.
Usually there is a big difference between the $10 fish at a reputable store compared to the cheaper chain store prices. IMO, it's well worth paying a few extra dollars to get healthy, strong stock.


----------

